# Cacher une icône dans le dock



## throwaway8301 (12 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 
je souhaiterai masquer l'icône du dock de NetnewsWire afin de lui dédier une icône dans la barre de menus avec Butler .Seul souci , j'ai essayé plusieurs solutions pour masquer l'icône du dock ( dock dodger , modification des fichiers .plist...) mais lorsque j'applique ces méthodes, NetnewsWire ne veut plus se lançer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

On en parlait justement hier ici .

La réponse d'Edd72 est intéressante pour voir si tu modifies la/les bonne(s) ligne(s) dans les fichiers .plist.


----------



## throwaway8301 (12 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> On en parlait justement hier ici .
> 
> La réponse d'Edd72 est intéressante pour voir si tu modifies la/les bonne(s) ligne(s) dans les fichiers .plist.



Mais quand je modifier ( ou plutôt que je crée ) ces lignes et que j'enregistre, l'app ne veut plus se lançer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Et en passant par BomDock ou Dockless ça fonctionne ?
Peut-être que NetNewsWire nécessite vraiment d'avoir son icône dans le Dock pour se lancer.


----------



## throwaway8301 (12 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et en passant par BomDock ou Dockless ça fonctionne ?
> Peut-être que NetNewsWire nécessite vraiment d'avoir son icône dans le Dock pour se lancer.



Ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionnent... Encore pire : j'ai essayé sur textedit pour voir si le problème n'est pas du coté de netnews wire et textedit ne fonctionne plus..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Tu n'avais pas fait de sauvegardes avant ? C'est essentiel quand tu fais ce genre de manipulation.

Tu as modifié quel fichier exactement dans TextEdit ?


----------



## throwaway8301 (12 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu n'avais pas fait de sauvegardes avant ? C'est essentiel quand tu fais ce genre de manipulation.
> 
> Tu as modifié quel fichier exactement dans TextEdit ?



Ben surement le info.plis mais c'est dockless qui l'a fait.
Quand au sauvegardes il me semble qu'on peut reinstaller une app depuis un disque d'installation os x ( avec pacifist ).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

En effet , un guide sur OS X Facile.

Pour NetNewsWire, tu ne dois que retélécharger l'application sur le site.

Prudence tout de même la prochaine fois .


----------



## throwaway8301 (12 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> En effet , un guide sur OS X Facile.
> 
> Pour NetNewsWire, tu ne dois que retélécharger l'application sur le site.
> 
> Prudence tout de même la prochaine fois .



Mais du coup ça resouds pas mon probleme de dock... Je trouve ça tout de meme tres bizarre car j'avais deja fait fontionner cette astuce il y a quelques mois..


----------

